# AH wiring help.



## theinjected1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought a second hand AH supply 13W bright light kit. I have all of the parts but I am confused on how to wire the whole thing up. I have searched here, and another spot, but have not found what I am looking for. I am just afraid of burning the house down. Here is what I have.

13 Watt bulb
PC socket
Balast
Power cord with in line switch
Power cord with no inline switch but an additional power switch
a bunch of screws and clips.

I would prefer to use the in line switch in the hook-up.

Thanks all!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All AH Supply kits are wired about the same way, so does this help: http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/4742/55hood/55hood.html


----------



## theinjected1 (Sep 10, 2007)

So if I have a power cord on a lamp that has one of those rolling switches (goes around and around with push from thumb), can I cut that off, then hook each side of the power cord to either side of the input of the ballast, then go from the output of the ballast to either wire on the PC cap? This seems to me like it would work. What do you think?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have the directions AHS provides, so I'm not sure if that is right or not. I leave it to someone who more recently hooked up a kit to say.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Fishy_girl over at PlantGeek.net has several of these 13w AHSupply kits that she's set up. She may be able to help you with them.


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Email AHSupply. I did Sunday and they sent the directions to me Monday. Good people over there. It wasnt the easiest of light wirings ive ever done but the picture helped and i got it my first try. Drop me a PM with email if you want me to forward what they sent to me.


----------

